# NDS Titles Scheduled 5th to 9th November 2007



## Hadrian (Nov 2, 2007)

Hai gais! Another nice looking week, some decent looking titles expected. As usual expect delays because publishers are douche bags.

5th November

*Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare*

*Region:*  US/Australia/Europe    *Genre: * FPS War-me-do
*Developer:*   n-Space   *Publisher:*  Activision

When it was announced that n-Space was making this everyone was like "woop yeeeeah" I however was a bit "mmm" thats because all but one of their games were poopy, that game was Geist on the GC and even then that game had a lot of flaws. Anyway lets hope that this is a pretty good FPS game for the DS, IGN's hands on says its pretty good. I can't see how it can be worse than GoldenEye Rogue Agent! No wi-fi but you can link up with 3 other players.

Video Link













*Build-A-Bear*

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Bear-me-do
*Developer:*   Neko   *Publisher:*  The Game Factory

The Build-A-Bear Workshop game will give young gamers the chance to virtually personalize a furry friend of their liking, name, brush and care for it and buy virtual clothes and accessories to unlock mini-games. Twenty different themed mini-games can be unlocked as players win virtual money to buy additional accessories and clothes along the way. Build-A-Bear Workshop Game will be rendered in 3D and a player's choice of stuffed animal, outfits and accessories will trigger a variety of animations and behaviors. The game will also feature a Wi-fi multiplayer game mode. Sounds Elton John gay.










Also out on this day is Bratz 4 Real which I refuse to write about.

6th November

*Panzer Tactics DS*

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Turn based strat-me-do
*Developer:*  Sproing   *Publisher:*  10ticle

Delays, something that is slightly worse than idiotic n00bz, hopefully it'll cime out on his day. Basically its a more realistic take on Advance Wars and set in WWII. People who have played it says its quite deep and plays very well. The game also has weather effects so when it rains you see it rain as well as lightning .Its multiplayer mode lets you challenge your friends via Hotseat mode, LAN or Wi-Fi, and collect important points for the Panzer Tactics DS online Highscore Ladder. Sounds like an awful lot has gone into this game, could be the best strategy title on the DS, if it goes well then Advance Wars: Days of Ruin looks to be a bit redundant when it comes out.

Video Link












*Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker*

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * RPG-me-do
*Developer:*   Square Enix   *Publisher:*  Square Enix

Ah finally!  Developed exclusively for the Nintendo DS, the player assumes the role of a Monster Scout as he captures, trains and breeds a powerful team from more than 200 classic Dragon Quest creatures in order to become the world's greatest monster trainer. Sounds like Pokemon yes but these games are always worth a play and at least SE have bothered to make it look different to the last game...unlike Nintendo have. Oh yeah guess what? Its online.

Video Link












*Enchanted* NDS & GBA

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Platform-me-do
*Developer:*   Disney   *Publisher:*  Disney Interactive

Based on the Disney film. Looks a bit crap, the Squirrel bit on the GBA one looks a bit fun though.

Video Link, Covers Both Versions

NDS Version:











GBA Version:











*Hot Wheels: Beat That!* 

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Race-me-do
*Publisher:*  Activision

The Wii version was apparently terrible but the DS one has had some good previews. I hope its good. Race your way through crazy corkscrews, loops and hidden routes. Race with a collection of the world's coolest cars. And engage in high-octane multiplayer action, racing on tracks packed with wicked explosions and super-charged power-ups. No screens just yet, I'll update when I get some.

*LEGO Star Wars: The Complete Saga*

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Action-me-do
*Publisher:*  Travellers Tales   *Publisher:*  LucasArts

Lets face it, the last DS game was a travesty! At first it seemed like a decent platformer and then the bugs showed themselves.  Travellers Tales apologised saying that they wanted to spend more time on it but were forced to release it in time with the DVD release last year. This is their apology, would've been better if it was given away free to those with the last game but its not. Its in full 3D and according to those who have played it, plays just like the home console versions. Unlike the home console versions, the DS one is built from the ground up with a brand new engine. The screens below are the only DS ones around, they could be from cutscenes.












*LifeSigns: Surgical Unit*

*Region:*  US  *Genre: * Hospital-me-do
*Developer:*  Spike    *Publisher:*  JoWood Productions

A very heavily delayed game! Will this week mark its release? An English release of the Tendo Doctor, Kenshuui Tendou Dokuta series which debuted way back in 2004. As a Doctor you will be continuously confronted with medical emergencies and personnel issues that require your immediate attention. Communicate and interact with patients, nurses and other doctors in this dramatic medical simulation game where you are the Doctor on call!  Lets see if this makes the release date 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Europe version is called Hospital Affairs...for some reason. I hope this doesn't get delayed 'cos I'm sick of writing about it.

Video Link












*My French Coach / My Spanish Coach*

*Region:*  US  *Genre: * Language-me-do
*Developer:* *Publisher:*  Ubisoft

Two titles that intend to teach people French or Spanish. Rather have a Japanese one but these could be helpful. Thanks to gbatemp member webyugioh for the screens.












*My Word Coach*

*Region:*  US  *Genre: * Word-me-do
*Developer:* *Publisher:*  Ubisoft

My Word Coach, developed in collaboration with linguists, helps players improve their verbal communication and vocabulary in a fun way...apparently. It connects up to the Wii as well so you can write on the DS and it appears on your TV screen but I think you need both Wii & DS versions. One screenshot looks like it has a Wordtris mode.

Video Link









*Ontamarama*

*Region:*  US  *Genre: * Rhythm-me-do
*Developer:*  Noise Factory   *Publisher:*  Atlus

Video Link

Previously a Japanese title, Atlus is bringing this nice little game to the US. You have a Taiko no Tatsujin style  bar that you have to basically "power up" by tapping circles on the touch screen) and then push the D-pad  with those circles once they reach the left of the screen.












*Puzzle de Harvest Moon*

*Region:*  US  *Genre: * Puzzle-me-do
*Developer:*  Platinum Egg   *Publisher:*  Natsume

Plant seeds. Water the seeds to make them bloom. Fertilize the plant to turn them into vegetables. And "scribble" your stylus on vegetables to harvest them. If the vegetables are your colour, you'll get more points than if you're trying to pick at an opponent's plants.  There are little strategic elements that come into play, like trying to string together your plants in Othello like fashion for additional points, or protecting your crops with enormous farm animals. Some people who saw the video reckon it looks like Puzzle Quest...they fail in life, it doesn't look like it at all aside from the grid

Video Link












Also out is World Series of Poker 2008: Battle for the Bracelets which looks really bad so I wont write about it.

7th November

*Indianapolis 500 Legends*

*Region:*  Europe  *Genre: * Race-me-do
*Developer:*  Platinum Egg   *Publisher:*  SVG Distrubution

Indianapolis 500 Legends seeks to capture Indy 500 races from 1961 and 1971, a decade that saw some big changes at the Indianapolis Motor Speedway and plenty of classic races.  Both the Wii and the DS versions feature classic and mission modes, the latter of which will let you tackle the Brickyard course in a race. You can choose between options such as number of laps and so on, then hop onto the speedway and try to fight your way to the front. Mission mode seems to be the centerpiece of Indy 500 Legends' single-player game experience. Here, each year in the game is broken up into missions that reflect the real circumstances of the Indy 500 from that year. As a result, you'll see real-life Indy racers from that year. For example, in the 1961 missions, you'll be racing as three real-life contenders from that year's race: Eddie Sachs, Jack Brabham, and eventual winner A.J. Foyt. Looks like crap though.






8th November

*Left Brain Right Brain*

*Region:*  US  *Genre: * Brain-me-do
*Developer:*  _No Company   *Publisher:*  Majesco

Another game that uses mini games to train your brain. Theres 15 on this one. ent mini-games based on speed, accuracy, association, recognition, memory and strategy. Games include: Connect the Dots, Pop the Balloons, Feel the Music, Hit the Monsters, Touch the Green Square, Save the World, Open the Safe, Trace the Shape, Navigate the Maze and many more.






*Mario Party DS*

*Region:*  Japan  *Genre: * Mini game-me-do
*Developer:*  Hudson Soft   *Publisher:*  Nintendo

The N64 games were alright but this series has never been great for me, fun in multiplayer though. Looks pretty much like the N64 games but with stylus control themed games. There is no wi-fi on this though which is a really stupid thing as thats the first thing we thought of when we heard about the DS game. The North American version is out on the 19th.

Video Link












*Yosumin DS*

*Region:*  Japan  *Genre: * Puzzle-me-do
*Developer:*  Square Enix   *Publisher:*  Square Enix

Thats right its by Square Enix! Looks good, no idea what plays probably like Bejeweled but with some different gameplay designs.












Also out is Japanese title Katei no Igaku.

9th November

*Deal or No Deal UK*

*Region:*  Europe *Genre: * Guess the box-me-do
*Developer:*  Game Factory   *Publisher:*  Mindscape

Can this be worse than DSI's game of the US version? No it looks like it has had more effort into it but still its pointless.  This is Noel Edmonds second DS game this month, theres a 3rd coming soon called "Are You Smarter Than a 8 Year Old?" Anyway this game is pointless unless you win monies but the publisher is going for multiplayer stuff so instead of playing with money in the boxes, the player may play for forfeits or prizes such as 'wash up for a week,' 'walk the dog' or 'clean your room.'












*Strawberry Shortcake: The Four Seasons Cake*

*Region:*  Europe *Genre: * Platform-me-do
*Developer:*  Game Factory   *Publisher:*  Game Factory

If only all girlie aimed platformers were more like Super Princess Peach, the world would be better, but they're not. Might try this actually could go either way I reckon.












*WWE SmackDown! Vs. RAW 2008*

*Region:*  Europe  *Genre: * Gay bondage-me-do
*Developer:*  Amaze   *Publisher:*  THQ

This is so "meh" to me but theres fans who want it so good luck to them. Graphics look a bit bland and rather play like the games from PSX and onwards its stylus-only controls, using on-screen icons and quick touch actions to pull off any and every move in the WWE repertoire. Rather than lumbering around screen with the d-pad and learning quick button combinations, this year's wrestler has a totally unique system that tiptoes between being unorthodox and innovative at the same time. During the bouts you'll see multiple icons on-screen, each showing a number value and color (1-3) based on the type of attack it is. To execute, simply tap the icon, and follow the stylus instructions. Sounds a bit rubbish to me, can't see why they don't just use the PSX engines as WWE fans would want it that way.












Also out is Ubisofts usual pet games of the week which are *Catz 2* & *Hamsterz 2*. They've not bothered to put out any screens so I won't bother writing about it in depth but I'm sure we know what to expect.. Also out is *Big Catch Fishing* which is another name for a lame fishing game out earlier this year.

*Showtime Championship Boxing*

*Region:*  US  *Genre: * Box-me-do
*Developer:*  Nikitova   *Publisher:*  DSI

For a DSI game it doesn't actually look bad. 14 boxers-7 heavyweights, 7 welterweights, fights can be between four and twelve rounds, 6 modes - Single Fight, Amateur Belt, Contender Belt, Showtime Belt, King of the Ring, and Multiplayer and it can either be played with the d-pad or touchscreen. Will it be good? Lets see.







Coming Soon

*Insecticide*

*Release Date:* 8th January 2008  *Genre:* Action Adventure-me-do
*Developer:*  Crackpot Entertaniment   *Publisher:*  Gamecock

Gamecocks next DS game after Renegade Kids Dementium looks like a winner to me! Some have said it reminds them of Beyond Good & Evil, thats always a good thing! Like Dementium it looks to offer something different from the usual and to push the DS capabilities beyond whats usually around. Insecticide is a hard-boiled, fast-shooting detective game set in a festering future city where bugs have evolved as the planet’s dominant race. A murder at the powerful Nectarola soft drink company leads police from the Insecticide Squad on a bug hunt through the city’s seedy underbelly, and into a mystery of epic proportions.Join Detective Chrys Liszt and partner Roachy Caruthers on the case as they become entangled in a web of crime. It’s an action-adventure in the truest sense of the word, immersing players in cinematic combat levels, as well as a story-based detective investigation. Players can interrogate suspects, interview witnesses and play good cop/bad cop to get the info needed to solve the case and win the game.

Video Link


----------



## test84 (Nov 2, 2007)

thnx hadrian, any hope on FF XII?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 2, 2007)

excellent list and seems games are very nice this week (on average)
Smackdown v Raw hope it doesn't disappoint me
Call of Duty 4, excellent series hopefully it's good here too
Life signs seems best from all of the above and hope it is going to be better than trauma center
EDIT: FF12 i think it is going to come out on 20 Nov so maybe next to next tuesday


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> thnx hadrian, any hope on FF XII?


20th of November my friend!


----------



## MrKuenning (Nov 2, 2007)

Cool another DS Wii connection..   Hopfuly R4 fixes that soon...


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Shiro786 @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> Hadrian, don't know if it matters but you put October in the opening post, rather than November. >_>


Ah thanks for telling me! I use a template so I sometimes mess things up.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 2, 2007)

thanks hado.


----------



## Puff0rx (Nov 2, 2007)

No WiFi at all on Mario Party DS? Ugh. Looks like another horrible single-player minigames collection.


----------



## pasc (Nov 2, 2007)

WTF ? I expected nothing special, but then:

BOOM !

Call of Duty 4. Dragonquest Monsters - Joker, Mario Party


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Woah! Dragon Quest, Mario Party and Call of Duty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So many games to play right now.. 

"GoldenEye Rogue Agent" was not all bad.. the only problem is that it requires you to use L, R and the stylus at the same time.. if you have 3 hands it is a great game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, great week.. thanks hadrian!


----------



## pasc (Nov 2, 2007)

Woah ! I came here expecting nothing special and then:

Boom !

Call of Duty 4, Dragonquest Monsters-Joker. Mario Party DS !

THANKS HADRIAN it seems you made my week ^^.

My father could like the boxing game and my cousin the wrestling one.


----------



## MrKuenning (Nov 2, 2007)

there is wifi between players, I think he means no Nintendo Wifi


----------



## Lumstar (Nov 2, 2007)

This could be very good news. Dragon Quest and Call of Duty? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep in mind...

WWE SmackDown! Vs. RAW 2008 is the world's first professional wrestling game for DS!

Similarly, Showtime Championship Boxing is the world's first dedicated boxing game for DS!


----------



## halljames (Nov 2, 2007)

Does anyone else agree that these posts are some of the most important posts I read on gbatemp.  Descriptions and more importantly screenshots of up and coming games.

I am personaly looking forward to Lego Star Wars, I know the first one was bugged, but I still thoroughly enjoyed playing it, so really looking forward to it.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah star wars looks pretty good. Will be good times if they've fixed it up, if it plays like the console ones


----------



## IainDS (Nov 2, 2007)

Lego Star Wars, i've been waiting for this!


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 2, 2007)

Just been writing up the next one (doing it now I have the time) and its even better!

Orcs & Elves, Contra 4 and Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3. Three pieces of retro goodness! 

Theres also the DS version of Mario & Sonic At The Olympics out in Europe, wasn't sure about it as the US one got delayed until next year so I contacted Nintendo Europe and they say that it is indeed out over here on the 16th.

Expect forum slowdown in that week for them and some Wii titles that included Biohazard: Umbrella Chronicles (Japan), Mario Galaxy Europe, Rayman Rabbids 2, Geometry Wars: Galaxies, MoH Heroes 2. And week after theres Link's Crossbow Training so I hope the admin are prepared for that!


----------



## IainDS (Nov 2, 2007)

Mario & Sonic At The Olympics should be fun.

Does anybody know what the wifi part of Geometry Wars entails?


----------



## moozxy (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks like an amazing week


----------



## webyugioh (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> My Spanish Coach
> 
> Region: US Genre: Language-me-do
> Developer: Publisher: Ubisoft
> ...



I found some screens


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for that sir! I keep forgetting to check amazon!


----------



## Jei (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh wow, Dragon Quest Joker, it looks so pretty, can't wait to listen to the music on it ^___^
Also looking forward that Harvest Moon puzzler (looks confusing) and the Square-made one too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So many good games are going to be released next week!


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 2, 2007)

this sucks...
awesome games come out when my ds is out of commission...
i think after 4 years of abuse my ds has finally had it
im gonna trade up for a dslite soon

how soon is soon?... i dont know

great work hadrian


----------



## 754boy (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm looking forward to COD4. Showtime Boxing screens got me excited.......until I saw the publisher lmao. Hope DSI performs a miracle and make a decent game for once


----------



## lazrhog (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks man, I love these posts


----------



## Skye07 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for the game updates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, the DQ game looks nice, I've always enjoyed playing Pokemon


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 2, 2007)

Soooooooooooooooo many good games, so little eyes and hands to play them all...


----------



## Mars (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice list, thanks Hadrian. I've been looking forward to Insecticide for quite some time. Call of Duty 4 and Mario Party look very nice as well. We've been getting some nice DS games lately.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow!  Lots of interesting titles....

CoD 4 
Panzer Tactics
Dragon Quest actually look cool since it appears to be 3D
Hot Wheels (I like racing games)
Lego Star Wars
WWE Smackdown (not too sure about the forced touchscreen control though)
Boxing - WOOT!  I love boxing games!

That Indy 500 game really doesn't sound all that great to me.  I mean really....one track!?!  Sure the track went through a lot of changes during the years in the game, but it's STILL essentially one track with some graphical alterations.....bleh.


----------



## adamrgolf (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm confused, does Mario Party DS have wifi or not? The post says no, but the video says/shows that it does...

Can anyone edjumacate me?


----------



## jgu1994 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks again hadrian. It feels like i owe you something though....

Anyways, great releases this week including CoD ds which ive been waiting for for awhile, mario party, and my friedn wants me to get lego star wars for the online co op!


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(adamrgolf @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> I'm confused, does Mario Party DS have wifi or not? The post says no, but the video says/shows that it does...
> 
> Can anyone edjumacate me?


Its has multi-card wif-fi but no online.

EDIT: Lifesigns has shipped! It'll be out within the week.


----------



## IainDS (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(adamrgolf @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> I'm confused, does Mario Party DS have wifi or not? The post says no, but the video says/shows that it does...
> 
> Can anyone edjumacate me?



Yes to wifi (ds to ds) not sure about wfc.


----------



## jgu1994 (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(adamrgolf @ Nov 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm confused, does Mario Party DS have wifi or not? The post says no, but the video says/shows that it does...
> ...



Yay, No more delays for lifesigns!!!


----------



## MrKuenning (Nov 2, 2007)

What a random title to support DS to Wii contect...

A spelling game.    We need like Mario Kart Connect.

Or like Pokemon diamond on Wii, with ds controler.

Or Mario Party ds - wii

...


----------



## Reduxed (Nov 3, 2007)

o yay, great games going to be released


----------



## teonintyfive (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow! These are looking great!
I wonder how good CoD4 is compared to Dementium...
I've been waiting it for some time, though. So it's a good thing it's coming out at last.

Lego Star Wars looks awesome, its graphics are a lot better compared to Lego Star Wars 2.

That French teaching thingy should be handy for me.

Deal or no deal uk looks a LOT like the Greek Deal, only that we have blue boxes, but now we have Super Deal, which is the american Deal or No Deal.

Left Brain Right Brain looks also nice, because I'm right handed, so my left brain is kinda, y'know...
Out of order.

Mario Party DS: Hell yeah, baby! Shame it's in japanese, any word on the USA/Europe release?

Smackdown looks err
I don't know. I guess I'll try it because everyone around me is a smackdown fan and I don't know anything about it.

Insecticide, on the other hand, looks freakin' awesome. Gamecock is a pretty good company, and like you said(hadrian), I hope they push the DS's technology to its limits. It's what we've been waiting for so much long, long time. Also if it's like Beyond Good and Evil, that's more awesome, since I have completed the game, and I remember that it was so awesome my head almost exploded.

That boxing game looks interesting, I guess I'll check it out if it's not the usual DSI dumbness.

Long live the DS and it's awesome games!


----------



## Icarus (Nov 3, 2007)

One of the best weeks definitely !! Can't wait for COD4 and Lego Star Wars and some others..


----------



## osirisFIVE (Nov 3, 2007)

Make a Wii version of this post and my life is complete.

I'm not really hyped for this week though.
COD4 is like... whattttt....
and like, a Lego DS game... whattt....

The coolest is Mario Party DS.


----------



## SkH (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow that's the BEST WEEK EVER!!!!


----------



## TLSpartan (Nov 3, 2007)

COD4 looks awesome. Thanks again hadrian. Keep up the good work


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(osirisFIVE @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> Make a Wii version of this post and my life is complete.


I'll do one later! Use to do a monthly one as there wasn't enough a week but now every publisher wants a piece of the action I'm gonna do it and see how that goes.

Should be posted later tonight, its a bit harder doing the Wii one as the screenshots released to us are pretty big so I have to scale them down a bit, whereas the DS screens I just copy the image link. I'll only do the Japanese releases that are interesting.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 3, 2007)

Its going to be a great week indeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It kinda sucks that so many good and interesting titles are released all at once though, I feel so rushed to complete one great game so I can try out the other


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 3, 2007)

Great month all around. Certainly can't wait for _Joker_ and _CoD4_ this week. 

Did you say _Enchanted_ is being developed by Square-Enix? Hmm...I'm gonna have to try it just for that fact alone.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(irpacynot @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> Great month all around. Certainly can't wait for _Joker_ and _CoD4_ this week.
> 
> Did you say _Enchanted_ is being developed by Square-Enix? Hmm...I'm gonna have to try it just for that fact alone.


Sorry my bad, I cut and pasted the game above so I didn't have to write it out again, only I forgot to edit the developer bit.


----------



## Gore (Nov 3, 2007)

He he, the cross hairs make it look like you're shooting SpiderMan. P:


----------



## Trulen (Nov 3, 2007)

Oh great...

I wish I had a card larger than 1GB.

I'm gonna have to do some major deleting to make room for these....


Amazing week.


----------



## evadwolrab (Nov 3, 2007)

Evad's picks:

Panzer Tactics
Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker
LEGO Star Wars: The Complete Saga
WWE SmackDown! Vs. RAW 2008

I think I'll  hold off on Mario Party, I'll only have to start unlocking again once the English version dumps.

Awesome week though, if they all make it out.

Can't wait for DQM: Joker!


----------



## OSW (Nov 3, 2007)

boxing could be good. Hajime no Ippo would be awesome as a DS game though!

I can't believe they didnt include online wifi play on mario party. That sucks completely.


----------



## SugaDaddy (Nov 3, 2007)

why in the world is COD4 and Mario Party not Wi-Fi?!?!?!? Come ONNNNNN!!!


----------



## War (Nov 4, 2007)

Wowza, we're getting so many great games this upcoming week! Man, i'm gonna need to go buy another 2GB card...


----------



## R-Unit 4 (Nov 4, 2007)

damn I am one day ahead of you guys....oh well...


----------



## PBC (Nov 4, 2007)

I liked lego starwars the first. I own the game so im well aware of all the bugs UGHH but it was fun. Looking foward to the next.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 4, 2007)

So cod4 should be dumped tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?? I hope so.


----------



## jesterscourt (Nov 4, 2007)

CoD4 might be decent
Panzer Tactics could be okay, but is probably no Advance Wars
DQM: Joker is probably going to kick all of our asses, but it might be lame like Spectrobes was, although I hope not.  The graphics from the vids look pretty good.
Lego Star Wars: Complete Saga - I bought Lego Star Wars for the DS when it came out last year/early this year (whenever that was) and initially I was like heck yeah! But then, the bugs, the bugs that made it impossible to see either a. what was going on b. how to fix it.  Lucasarts said to me to send it in, I got a PS2 version in the mail a few weeks later.  I agree that this game should have been recalled, yet there it is, still on the shelves, along with that Bubble Bobble game that couldn't be beaten and the Card Fighters game that had atrocious problems as well.
Lifesigns - Hm.  I gave up on Trauma Center about midway through the game, I wonder if this one would suffer the same fate. 
MarioParty DS - No WiFi = waste of time.  Yes, I have friend with DS, but can I summon them at any time to play MarioParty? No.  Could I get online at 3 am and play? Well I could, and would, but D'oh! They fubared it!
Insecticide well this looks interesting, we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 4, 2007)

Screens for Catz 2:


----------



## Rayder (Nov 4, 2007)

It's really is stupid that more games aren't coming out with WiFi. It's not like Nintendo is being bogged down with their forums anymore.  Closing the forums down had to relieve most of the strain on their infrastructure.  Mario Party without WiFi is like a car with no tires.....runs great, but goes nowhere.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 4, 2007)

Pretty sure wi-fi doesn't effect their severs anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wish it had wifi but I'll still play.

catz looks pretty decent


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 4, 2007)

Just been playing around with the Puzzle de Harvest Moon tutorial and its pretty good, I like it very different to the other puzzle games on the DS. I think that will be a sleeper hit.

http://www.natsume.com/games/PuzzledeHM/Bo...kujyoFlash.html


----------



## DragonStefan (Nov 4, 2007)

Well..its time to get my NDS out of the spiderwebs..Reliefed by the fact that mario party for nds has multiplayer in it, got alrdy freaked out  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 people saying it hasnt wifi. 

And its time to convince my friends buying a Nintendo DS to play with them


----------



## asuri (Nov 4, 2007)

NO wifi?? mario party is gona stink in after an hour


----------



## StingX (Nov 4, 2007)

Call of duty 4, looks great in motion
Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 been waiting
yay for lego star wars 
I'm starting to believe it hasn't been 12 delays for lifesigns and its been delayed since 2004 XD
I gotta resist touching mario party ds till english comes x.x


----------



## mflo (Nov 4, 2007)

AHHH~! I'm so looking forward to COD and DQ:joker


----------



## Foie (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm pissed off that neither CoD or Mario Party will have WiFi.  We seriously need some online FPS action other than metroid.  And Mario Party WiFi would be great if it was friends only.  

But once again, great topic hadrian!


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Gamerman1723 @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> I'm pissed off that neither CoD or Mario Party will have WiFi.Â We seriously need some online FPS action other than metroid.Â And Mario Party WiFi would be great if it was friends only.Â
> 
> But once again, great topic hadrian!


John Romero announced at QuakeCon that Quake Arena DS is in the works, but it won't be touch screen 'cos according to him it didn't work on Metroid Prime Hunters. So it will be purly d-pad. He didn't say if it will be online, but it should be otherwise whats the fricking point?


----------



## di33yuk (Nov 4, 2007)

looking forward to Smackdown vs raw 2008, COD 4, and Mario PartyDS


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 4, 2007)

rawwwwwwwwwwwwwww cant wait


----------



## PanzerWF (Nov 4, 2007)

Sweet, thanks as always for the heads up hadrian.

I think CoD4 and Panzer will keep me entertained during the week, and then some Mario Party over the weekend =D


----------



## HBK (Nov 4, 2007)

Smackdown VS Raw 2008, Mario Party, Call of Duty, Lifesigns and Panzer Tactics - woah, loads of great games I'm looking forward too. 

Shame November 7th (my birthday) doesn't get any decent release, but I'm looking towards the 5th and 8th.


----------



## azn_star (Nov 5, 2007)

im all hyped up about mario party!!


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 5, 2007)

Time for a revision:

A new title.

*I Did It Mum (Boy & Girl edition)*

These two "games" are based off the educational books of the same name. The boy version of I did It Mum! feature games such as ‘toy train’ and ‘drive the car.' Girls version features games such 'colour the animals' and 'little kitchen.' I Did It Mum! even offers a voice recording opportunity for Mum (or Dad) to congratulate and encourage their child when completing the mini games.

For once everything else is still down for release this week.


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Nov 5, 2007)

I think CoD4 will be like BiA, laggy and buggy. 
I'm waiting for Dragon Quest Monsters Joker (50+ hours gameplay! That's what I need!)


----------



## 4saken (Nov 5, 2007)

I was about the say the same about Catz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These games are getting slightly better each time.. not that they can compete with Nintendogs (and other simulators) yet.


----------



## di33yuk (Nov 5, 2007)

LMFAO WWE SmackDown! Vs. RAW 2008

(((Genre: Gay bondage-me-do)))


----------



## frostfire (Nov 5, 2007)

I love these posts! So easy to just check for any games you've never heard of, what they're about and how they look graphics-wise. Thumbs up again bro!


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Nov 5, 2007)

Call of Duty and DQM Joker will be what I'm playing along with Race Driver, Bleach, and Zelda when I get my Cyclo. Maybe they can rip me away from my PSP


----------



## Rayder (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm heading out of town in a few minutes....I really hope one of the good games gets released by the time I get back.  So many good ones this week.

I'm really hyped for the boxing game, if you can believe that.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks like a missed a title, its been dumped.


----------



## AndreXL (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> Looks like a missed a title, its been dumped.


Well, there's "1605 - Barbie as The Island Princess (U)" floating for a possible confirmation today.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(AndreXL @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(hadrian @ Nov 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a missed a title, its been dumped.
> ...


I did that one a while back.


----------



## AndreXL (Nov 6, 2007)

Ahhh. Ok . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Well, the wrestling game is out. Time to find out if the stylus control is acceptable.


----------



## Kirby102 (Nov 7, 2007)

Geometry Wars: Galaxies on Nov 9?!

http://gonintendo.com/?p=28925



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Geometry Wars: Galaxies
> Release Date: November 09, 2007
> ...


Reassure me please


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Kirby102 @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> Geometry Wars: Galaxies on Nov 9?!
> 
> http://gonintendo.com/?p=28925
> 
> ...


Well the date for it before was 27th November for US release but I'm on the Sierra site and they say 9th too:
http://www.sierra.com/publish/sierra/en/ho...sYXhpZXM=.html/

But confusingly on their press release on the same site published yesterday does says that it will be shipped on the  27th:
http://www.sierra.com/en/home/games/game_i...X2dvbmU%3d.html

Wait and see I guess.


----------

